# Swimming At Mantua



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son invited me to go with him and my grandson to Mantua this morning.
We were the second vehicle there, and headed over to the South East side of the reservoir.
The slush was bad and there was at least 6" of heavy wet snow on top of it.
We walked and drilled until we found 12' of water.
The fish were all over the screen, but when we dropped the line in, all we caught were very small Perch and Bluegill.
We kept at it and finally did manage to ice 6 Perch over 7" and 2 Bluegill even bigger.
I bet we caught over 150 fish between the 3 of us, but only 8 had any size to them.
I had to use the smallest ice jigs and flies that I had to catch them.
Wax worms worked better than Perch meat today.
The ice was over 12" thick but soft and slushy on top. It was safe but we all came home with wet feet.

I would suggest leaving the ATV"s home if you fish Mantua.
I don't even know how good a snowmobile would do there right now.
Snowshows would be a good thing to take with you.

We left for home at about 1:00pm after a fun but wet day of fishing.
At least it wasn't cold!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job at Mantua Grandpa D! 150 fish, wow you guys really got into em even if most were small. Too bad about the slush monster, it seems its rearing its ugly head everywhere now.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I put a pair of waders in my truck when I dont know what the lake report is on slush. That way when I get there and it is slushy I just through my nice warm waders on and be on my way. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that slush sounds like not so much fun, but if you catch 150 fish I guess it's worth it!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We did catch a lot of fish, but they were so small, it was more like we were catching bait.
These fish were so small, you couldn't even tell it you had one on as you reeled it up.
They were not worth going after, and I won't walk through all that slush for them again.

Next week, Yuba, where the Perch have some size to them.
I'd bet that 10 Yuba Perch would weigh as much as 50 of the dinks that I got at Mantua.
That makes Yuba worth the trip for me.

I just hope that snowshoes won't be needed there.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll have my newly purchased, used Polaris snow sled there and you'll be transported in comfort.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bob.
Let me know what I need to bring and where you want to meet,
Grandpa D.


----------

